# Rain Closure Function on 2012+ CC



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

This is so annoying...has anyone gotten this feature to work on the 2012+ CC's? 

We know it works on everything else so if you dont have a 2012+ with it working no need to comment.


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you. Everything is (from what I can see) is checked properly, but no luck.


----------



## CVGolfer (Aug 19, 2004)

I have a '13 CC 3.6 4Motion. Been trying to get the rain closing feature to work without success too. 

Some history. Bought the VCDS cable right after buying the car, scanned it before making any changes. Did the typical easy VCDS stuff (remote windows, disabled the DRLs from turning off with signals, emergency brake lights, etc.). 

Turned on the rain closing in VCDS, added the rain closing selection to the MFD. Nothing. Read how someone said to reverse this so I removed them and started over. Nothing. 

I contacted Ross Tech. I sent them the before and after scans of my car. They replied:

"Have you tried changing the Coding of the RLFS slave module in 09-Cent.Elect? It looks like yours has a Coding of 0280DD while checking Byte 0, Bit 2 would change that to 0680DD."

Nothing. I will scan my car again and email that off to Ross Tech today.

Can someone tell me if I am testing the function properly? I simply open my windows and then spray water or hold my hand over the windshield rain sensor. Maybe this won't work or maybe I am not waiting long enough or maybe I am I missing something else obvious. 

I do not have the key in the car, I do not have the wiper stalk in the rain sensing position.

I'm willing to pursue this but it would be cool if someone else out there has had some success or at least some new info for the newer cars.

Thanks.


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

I think you have to have the stalk in the intermittent (sensing) position.


----------



## CVGolfer (Aug 19, 2004)

Tried to activate the rain closure after flipping the wiper stalk to the "auto" setting. Still no luck. 

I emailed my latest autoscan to Ross Tech hoping for more ideas. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CEP2 (Aug 14, 2006)

Not only must the stalk be in the intermittent position.....the speed on the top of the stalk needs to be set to the fastest (right) position.


----------



## CVGolfer (Aug 19, 2004)

I tried that too. I'm getting the idea I am being impatient and maybe should wait 30 seconds or some other set time to allow the car to "arm" itself. I tend to try whatever and try to trip the rain closure right away. Does the car need to be locked? I'm not locking it when I'm testing it in the garage. 

I dunno, I've tried a lot of combinations but nothing seems to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

From what I understand the car needs to be locked. MFD display needs to go out (a minute?) and wipers need to be on the auto setting. Keep us updated what Ross tech says. I have a fellow vdubber working on mine but he hasn't had any luck either.


----------



## CVGolfer (Aug 19, 2004)

jd14 said:


> From what I understand the car needs to be locked. MFD display needs to go out (a minute?) and wipers need to be on the auto setting. Keep us updated what Ross tech says. I have a fellow vdubber working on mine but he hasn't had any luck either.


As promised, I sent off my most recent auto scan to Ross Tech. 

For whatever it is worth, here is their reply:

"Discussed this with the support team and it seems as if all facelift Passats with the 3AA BCM do not support rain closing. That would include the rare group of 2011 NAR Passat models and the more common 2011+ NAR market CC.

Conventional Mk5 golf based and B6 Passat/CC models used a traditional CECM module and CCM module so the order of operation and wiring/communication was RLS > CECM > CCM. The 3AA vehicles use a PQ47 BCM in conjunction with a conventional type of 46 module and we believe that alone is the conflict. For example, a Golf based 2010+ uses one BCM (PQ35) and no 46 module at all. Essentially, the RLS is wired to/from the BCM and in most cases (NAR 2012+ NMS Passat excluded) and rain closing is supported."

Any of our VCDS power users have a comment on this? I will take RT at their word but if someone takes this as a personal challenge and can still find a way...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

CVGolfer said:


> As promised, I sent off my most recent auto scan to Ross Tech.
> 
> For whatever it is worth, here is their reply:
> 
> ...


The Service Manager at my dealership as been with VW for over 30 years. His biggest pet peeve is the fact that VW can't make up their mind which module for what function they are going to use next. You can find two cars of the same model, manufactured one, after the other that will have different electrical component numbers. 

For example, a few months ago, I decided to install an R-Line flat bottom, MFSW in my Eos. Well, the steering wheel was the easiest part. However, the steering module was not compatible with the push buttons, so nothing worked, including the horn. After a lot of help from Ross-Tech, we got it ironed out and I soon had the correct module installed and everything working as it should.

However, in the meantime, it was a real pain in the butt trying to figure out what VW had done and why they did it. The bottom line is that they just decided to put a few modules in the steering that were different than other modules that were used for the same model and year.

That is the VW way.


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

welp i guess no rain closure for the 2012+ models...well that sucks!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I got it to work in mine. Never really use it since i never keep my windows down when the car is unattended.


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

DasCC said:


> I got it to work in mine. Never really use it since i never keep my windows down when the car is unattended.


really?? 

can you post a step by step of what you did and also your coding?? I think a lot of people, including myself would love to see how you got it working on your 2012+


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

DasCC said:


> I got it to work in mine. Never really use it since i never keep my windows down when the car is unattended.


Really? Yeah post the info!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jgilzene said:


> really??
> 
> can you post a step by step of what you did and also your coding?? I think a lot of people, including myself would love to see how you got it working on your 2012+





bacardicj151 said:


> Really? Yeah post the info!


Got the PM. Sorry guys I tend to forget to go back on threads after I've viewed them. I'll take a stab at it tonight after work. :beer:


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in the same boat with my 13'; activated it in vcds, but even with the stalk in int mode and waiting for it to arm, it doenst work.

had a 12' passat and had the rain sensor activated and turned this feature on and it didn't work there either. 


I wonder what it is..


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

gwernerjr said:


> I'm in the same boat with my 13'; activated it in vcds, but even with the stalk in int mode and waiting for it to arm, it doenst work.
> 
> had a 12' passat and had the rain sensor activated and turned this feature on and it didn't work there either.
> 
> ...


How did activate it? I remember its a few steps. Not just activating it in the cem.


----------



## patjetta (Jun 13, 2010)

*2013 CC Rain Closing*

Hi
I have a 2013 CC VR6 and activated rain closing by:
1) In Central Convenience setting the following:








this puts the option in the MFD

2) In Central Electronics changing the second bit to 7 in the RLFS, there no information in the long coding helper but on this link from Ross-Tech an explanation is given.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(3C)_Rain/Light_Sensor#Coding
Coding

Byte 00: Rain Sensor Correction (Infrared Transperency at 880nm)
Byte 01: Light Sensor Correction (Transperency)
Byte 02: Options
+1 = Highway Light
+2 = Rain Light
+4 = Rain Closing 


Notes
If a coding needs to be altered, it has to be converted from decimal (dec) to hexadecimal (hex).
Bytes are counted from right to left, starting with 0. This is backwards from what you may be used to from editing Long Codings.
Bits are counted from right to left, starting with 0.
Once converted to hex each byte has to be converted to decimal seperately.
Byte 02 coding is the sum of the individual options. 
Example
Coding is "00217165" (dec) = "03504D" (hex)
Byte 00 = 4D (hex) = 77 (dec) = Rain Sensor Correction value is 77%
Byte 01 = 50 (hex) = 80 (dec) = Light Sensor Correction value is 80%
Byte 02 = 03 (hex) = 03 (dec) = 01+02 = Options 01 (Highway Light) and 02 (Rain Light) set 


















Works with the doors locked, makes no difference where the wiper stalk is.
Does take until MFD is off after locking to activate.

My Modules are:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 R HW: 3AA 937 087 R
Component: BCM PQ47 H++ 422 0474 
Revision: BD422001 
Coding: 0008000000000000008C0280B40009642355040865200D20E484462400C1

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 G HW: 3C8 955 119 G
Component: WWS464 041212 010 0604 
Coding: 00B795

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 547 HW: 5Q0 955 547 
Component: RLFS 024 0042 
Coding: 0728DD

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-799-46.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 799 C HW: 3AA 959 799 C
Component: 09 KESSY PQ47 090 0359 
Revision: 00090000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 08900A0001C60E763602BC35F200DFCE50580013243798

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H05 1501

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3C0 951 171 C
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0611

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3C0 951 171 C
Component: Innenraumueberw.004 0611

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3AA 962 243 
Component: GEB.F.Heckoef 0719


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Got the PM. Sorry guys I tend to forget to go back on threads after I've viewed them. I'll take a stab at it tonight after work. :beer:


 much appreciated...we'll be awaiting the good word.:beer:


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

did anyone try this? i think imma give this a shot tonight...since i have heard back from the other guy that said he got it to work.... 




patjetta said:


> Hi
> I have a 2013 CC VR6 and activated rain closing by:
> 1) In Central Convenience setting the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

jgilzene said:


> did anyone try this? i think imma give this a shot tonight...since i have heard back from the other guy that said he got it to work....


 I'm waiting for someone else who has the cable to give it a try. Someone in my town has one but I don't want to bother him until I know that it works since I already took up some of his time twice before trying to get this to work.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Didnt work on my 2012 sport


----------



## CVGolfer (Aug 19, 2004)

jd14 said:


> I'm waiting for someone else who has the cable to give it a try. Someone in my town has one but I don't want to bother him until I know that it works since I already took up some of his time twice before trying to get this to work.


 I've sent off this fix to Ross Tech to ask them if they (1) think it will work and (2) then tell me EXACTLY what I need to change using my own auto scan as reference. Haven't heard back but it's only been a couple of days. 

Still hoping that something good will come out of this.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jgilzene said:


> much appreciated...we'll be awaiting the good word.:beer:


 Sorry all. Went to test it out and it didn't work. It must have reverted back to stock at some point. I'll be tinkering with it over the weekend and see what I come up with, just got a Tig for the wifey and will be doing some VCDS tweaks 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Went in today and changed the settings. 








This came up afterward however it would not work when pouring water over the sensor. Sorry guys. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah i think we all gotten to this point but getting it to actually work is the problem...but thanks though.... 




DasCC said:


> Went in today and changed the settings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CVGolfer (Aug 19, 2004)

I asked Ross Tech to answer two questions in a recent email to them: 

1) Does the "fix" recommended in a previous post work? 

2) What specific changes to my own car would be required over and above what I'd already done? 


From Ross Tech today: 

1) 46 module: 

He has an entirely different controller (3AA 959 433 C) as opposed to your 3AA 959 433 A unit but byte 09/1 Rain Closing (0 = nonrecurring / 1 = permanent) is active in your car. 

2) RLS sub-system slave module (beneath 09/BCM): 

The forum guy has Highway lights active in addition to rain closing active but he also has an entirely different RLS (5Q0 955 547) installed. Your 7N0 955 559 RLS module was coded to 0280DD and per Andy's suggestion of tweaking byte 0/2 the final coding would be 0680DD for Rain Closing Active at this time. 

In conclusion, I wasn't able to locate any successful reports of rain closing in a RoW B7 Passat or any market CC but I don't doubt that his particular module configuration is working for that guy. I do not believe this feature is worth replacing control modules for .. but if you consider it the RLS is the only module you could swap. The 46 module is the 25-Immobilizer control module as well and that would not only be a risky/costly experiment but it would require online dealer level matching after replacement." 


It seems to me that we all have been close, even spot on, to figuring this one out all along. Like another post said, VW is just being VW when they change module versions from car to car and I guess even year to year. 

As RT recommended, I am not going to start chasing a fix by buying a new module, it just isn't worth it to me. I'll close my windows if it looks like rain.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

CVGolfer said:


> I asked Ross Tech to answer two questions in a recent email to them:
> 
> 1) Does the "fix" recommended in a previous post work?
> 
> ...


 You are making a wise decision, instead of driving yourself crazy for a fix that you most likely will never find. 

Remember, if it drives my Dealership Service Manager nuts, you will not be far behind. :laugh::laugh: 

As the old saying goes, "Choose your battles carefully". 

IMHO, it is insane to leave a vehicle unattended with any of the glass open.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> You are making a wise decision, instead of driving yourself crazy for a fix that you most likely will never find.
> 
> Remember, if it drives my Dealership Service Manager nuts, you will not be far behind. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


 
Yeah this is about as successful as activating the rear fogs on the 13+ models. womp womp


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have the same problem and I have a 2010 Sport. Is this only working on Luxury (and not the Sport maybe?)

I can roll up and down the windows with my remote, and my wipers turn on automatically when it rains, and I have the Auto-Window Close on MFI, but it won't do it.


----------



## alexpd (Aug 11, 2008)

Any success on this? I got my VCDS, done the mods i wanted to have, but the rain closure does not work.


----------



## alexpd (Aug 11, 2008)

Any success on this? I got my VCDS, done the mods i wanted to have, but the rain closure does not work.


----------



## berndh (Sep 2, 2014)

The rain closing will only work from the 3AA 937 087 *R*. Does not work with previous models of the BCM. You can set the Comfort module what ever you think is right, but the BCM will steer all the modules to close.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

berndh said:


> The rain closing will only work from the 3AA 937 087 *R*. Does not work with previous models of the BCM. You can set the Comfort module what ever you think is right, but the BCM will steer all the modules to close.


i think i can confirm this statement
i had both 2013 and 2014 CC
i just checked both, 2013 Sport Plus has 3AA 937 087 J and 2014 Exec has 3AA 937 087 R

i could not succeed rain closing on 2013 and when i just followed following steps
it just worked on my 2014 CC

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5798661-Official-2013-CC-Vag-Com-VCDS-Thread&p=85883432&highlight=rain#post85883432


----------

